# Cheap Electric Chair



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

I set out to build an electric chair using supplies that I already had or could scrounge up. This is just the beginning. I will post more pics as I do more.


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry about the pic size:googly:


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks like a great start.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Update Finally! I finished the basic chair. Now time for decorations.


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Almost done! I need to screw the seat on after the paint dries and I think I am going to age it alittle.


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW! Looks awesome!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Excellent chair! Did you hook up lighting effects or anything to it? Who are you putting in the chair? BTW, I can't find a stupid clamp light at any home or hardware store that I wanted to use at the top. Any suggestions?


----------



## grave danger (Sep 26, 2005)

madmomma said:


> Excellent chair! Did you hook up lighting effects or anything to it? Who are you putting in the chair? BTW, I can't find a stupid clamp light at any home or hardware store that I wanted to use at the top. Any suggestions?


try a pet shop, they have them for reptiles.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow that look awesome I am not even going to ask where you got the ceramic insulators from. LOL Are you going to mount a sander under the seat? Use sheet metal for more sound.


----------



## DeadGuyCandC (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice work! I'm also building one this year.


----------



## Rascal (Sep 24, 2008)

CMK, great work, your chair looks great.

I have had one for several years, never seemed to get it just right.

Anyway, where did you get the wrist restraints, they are awesome.


----------



## ghostokc (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks great


----------

